# Seeking Menu Consultant in NYC



## sarah gokhale

Hi there!

I am seeking a recent grad / professor / new-ish chef who is passionate about molecular gastronomy and interested in consulting for us to help us develop and design our menu for our upcoming restaurant in NYC. We are particularly interested in chefs who have an interest in working with sonication (smoothies, coffee, etc.), 3D food printing, etc. and who are familiar with novel cooking technologies and can bring creative ideas to the table.

We are based in NYC and looking to start working with you ASAP, for a few months during this development phase.

Please reach out with your qualifications/background if this sounds appealing to you!


----------

